# Landscape Edging (What to do on grass side)



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

I installed some plastic edging in a bed. What does everyone do on the grass side? Just grass up to the edge and then mow as close as possible and trim after? I'm afraid I'll get the trimmings in the bed. Landscape blade maybe in my future?!


----------



## krusej23 (May 8, 2018)

You can do a live edge with it. This is what I did in my backyard.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

krusej23 said:


> You can do a live edge with it. This is what I did in my backyard.


That looks great! So you mow right to the edge? How do you keep clippings out of the bed?


----------



## Alex1389 (May 23, 2018)

@pennstater2005 I do the live edge as well. I'll probably need to clean them up mid-summer thanks to all this rain, but I love the look of these edges and it makes mowing against the edges a breeze.

You can go back and lightly blow out the clippings. Usually, I just leave them though and in a few days they're gone on their own.


----------



## krusej23 (May 8, 2018)

I just mow right to the edge and use a string trimmer to keep the edge clean. I just leave the grass clippings in the bed and they disappear in a day or two.


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

I have a live edge and trim it with a old school power edger. Works great.
If clippings get in the bed I use my blower on a low speed to blow them away.


----------



## Delmarva Keith (May 12, 2018)

I got sick of using an edger and then having use a sharp flat shovel to scrape up the tillers and roots. On a friend's recommendation I bought one of these:

www.amazon.com/dp/B07L4976CJ/ref=cm_sw_em_r_mt_dp_U_KqUaDb6KC0VVG

It's pretty handy. Easy to resharpen with a file.


----------



## ram82 (Dec 19, 2018)

Delmarva Keith said:


> I got sick of using an edger and then having use a sharp flat shovel to scrape up the tillers and roots. On a friend's recommendation I bought one of these:
> 
> www.amazon.com/dp/B07L4976CJ/ref=cm_sw_em_r_mt_dp_U_KqUaDb6KC0VVG
> 
> It's pretty handy. Easy to resharpen with a file.


was gonna buy one to weed around "live edges"but I have a couple other hoes.i seem to pile up tools.do you think this would do well to weed around these edges?don't care about grass in beds,it's so hot here they fry up quick.thank you


----------



## ram82 (Dec 19, 2018)

Delmarva Keith said:


> I got sick of using an edger and then having use a sharp flat shovel to scrape up the tillers and roots. On a friend's recommendation I bought one of these:
> 
> www.amazon.com/dp/B07L4976CJ/ref=cm_sw_em_r_mt_dp_U_KqUaDb6KC0VVG
> 
> It's pretty handy. Easy to resharpen with a file.


sorry,you answered my question in your post.later in night and not quite aware.tillers is a problem for me also.will probably get one for the hell of it.


----------



## RayTL (Jun 4, 2018)

pennstater2005 said:


> I installed some plastic edging in a bed. What does everyone do on the grass side? Just grass up to the edge and then mow as close as possible and trim after? I'm afraid I'll get the trimmings in the bed. Landscape blade maybe in my future?!


Hey @pennstater2005 , I have some metal edging that I just let the grass grow right up to and then I string trim it.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

RayTL said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> > I installed some plastic edging in a bed. What does everyone do on the grass side? Just grass up to the edge and then mow as close as possible and trim after? I'm afraid I'll get the trimmings in the bed. Landscape blade maybe in my future?!
> ...


This is what I'll end up doing. I'll just plant some grass and the trim up to the plastic edging. Should be fine. Like others have said here the trimmings should fade away quickly.


----------

